# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Woodcock shooting Ireland

## dretopshot

Here is a video from December of 2 days rough shooting for woodcock:
http://youtu.be/M8BuciRxr-I



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Sapper

The "01.01.2013" date print in the clip does cause me to ponder "Irish Humour.".............Not that it really matters. >)

Which one of the 9 Glens"

----------


## dretopshot

Every time I replace the spare battery when I'm hunting it resets the date & time, so I have given up fixing it.

On the 2nd day we started off in a wood close to glenshesk, we then moved to the foot of glendun. I'm from a village called cushendall which lies at the foot of glenballyemon. But I hunt in all of the 9 glens.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the scudd

great sport the woodcock, have not shot one in about 7 years some of the lads up my way persecute them shooting very big bags. you see many goats down your way

----------


## dretopshot

> great sport the woodcock, have not shot one in about 7 years some of the lads up my way persecute them shooting very big bags. you see many goats down your way


Yes I've shot a couple in the past, there is one place in particular that is really good, pics below:














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## the scudd

jesus they are smelly looking things, wouldn,t fancy eating them

----------


## dretopshot

> jesus they are smelly looking things, wouldn,t fancy eating them


Didn't eat the billy goat, it got fed to the dogs. Ate the nanny goat, tasted the same as lamb!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gqhoon

Fantastic sport, awesome trophy and great table-bird!

----------

